# Angeln in Italien / Lido de Jesolo / Golf von Venedig



## Realmerlin (2. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute, 
Ich fahre demnächst nach Italien, Lido de Jesolo.(Eher im Osten)
Die Straße ist Via Comacchio, fals das jemanden was sagt 
Das liegt sehr nah am Meer ( Golf von Venedig ) und ich würde gerne meine Angel mitnehmen.

MEINE FRAGE IST: Ob es sich lohnt dort zu angeln und ob man das was fängt? Und ob ich i.was beachten muss ? 

Hab schon bisschen im Forum gesucht, habt aber nichts wirklich geholfen.

Mfg Realmerlin


----------



## Greece (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Italien / Lido de Jesolo / Golf von Venedig*

Hallo Realmerlin
war schon selbst in der Nähe von Venedig angeln dort habe ich lange gewartet und geangelt und kein einziger Fisch hat angebissen. Im Umkreis von Venidig gibt es viele Fischer aber die fahren nur mit Booten aus Meer. Ich würde die Angeln nur mitnehmen wenn man dort ein Boot hat. 
VG Greece.
PS: Fahr lieber nach Griechenland.


----------



## Greece (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Italien / Lido de Jesolo / Golf von Venedig*

Hallo nochmal hab mir mal gerade die Stadt wo du hifährst angeschaut: Scheint ja eher Touristenrevier statt Angelrevier zu sein, denke vom Land aus wirste nur Kleinkram fangen. 
VG Greece


----------



## mario10 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Italien / Lido de Jesolo / Golf von Venedig*

Servus,

ich war bestimmt schon 40 mal in der Gegend im Urlaub und das mit meinen 20 Jahren. War da teilweise 5 mal im Jahr im Urlaub.

Natürlich auch schon sehr oft mit einer Angel 

Gib dir einen Tipp. Geh am Strand immer Richtung Venedig bis du zum Leuchtturm kommst. Such dir Krebse, Schnecken oder Muscheln und probier da dein Glück. N paar Kleinfische wirst schon fangen, mehr aber auch nicht 

Die letzten 10 mal hab ich denke ich meine Angel getrost zuhause gelassen und habs noch nie bereut. Mach lieber Urlaub und gönn dir ne schöpferische Pause #6


----------



## Realmerlin (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Italien / Lido de Jesolo / Golf von Venedig*

Danke für die schnelle antwort 

Ich hab mir überlegt exta eine Brandungsangel zukaufen, was meint ihr? 
Würde sich das lohnen?

Als ich da letzes Jahr war standen da so Stege die weiter ins meer gereicht haben, vielleicht wäre ja das ne gute idee?

@mario . welche hakengröße solch ich denn dann am besten nehmen?


----------



## mario10 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Italien / Lido de Jesolo / Golf von Venedig*

Servus,

ich würde sie nicht kaufen!
Mal ernsthaft, was willst du da groß fangen? #c

Diese Stege die du meinst sind aus Steine und sollen den Wellengang für Badegegäste mildern. Du kannst da schon fischen, aber extra ne Angel kaufen, ich weiß net.

Ich hab immer mit ner 60 gr. Rute gefischt und ganz normale Karpfenhaken genommen, größe 2-6


----------



## Greece (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Italien / Lido de Jesolo / Golf von Venedig*

Hi Realmerlin 
stimme da mario10 voll zu ne neue Angel brauchste garantiert nich. Mit "Wellenbrechern" kannst du mal versuchen aber ich glaube wenn du was fängst dann nur was kleines. Nimm deine Angel einfach mit und probier es aus.
VG Greece


----------



## Udo561 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Italien / Lido de Jesolo / Golf von Venedig*

Hi,
direkt in der Nähe von Jeselo , ich glaube es war Cavalino mündet ein Fluß ins Meer.
Wels , Zander , Aal und Karpfen.
 Aal und auch Welse gehen gut auf Krebse , die bekommste in jedem Angelladen , sind grau und ca. 5-8 cm lang , leben noch.
Zander war oft Beifang beim Welsangeln , allerdings auf Köderfisch.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Realmerlin (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Italien / Lido de Jesolo / Golf von Venedig*

Ja das hast du recht.

Würde es denn was bringen wenn ich z.B. mit einem Schlauchboot weiter rausfahre?
Hätte ich dann mit größeren Fängen zu rechnen?


----------



## mario10 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Italien / Lido de Jesolo / Golf von Venedig*

Servus,

wie weit willste denn mit nem Schlauchboot aufs Meer fahren?

Selbst die Strömung in Italien sollte man nicht unterschätzen. Am besten noch mit so nem 0815-Schlauchboot von Aldi für 4,50€ oder wie? 

Kannst ja mal schreiben, wennst in Kroatien angekommen bist #6

Lass des mal lieber bleiben und fisch, wenn du umbedingt willst, auf den Kleinkram den du vom Ufer aus fangen kannst.


----------



## Udo561 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Italien / Lido de Jesolo / Golf von Venedig*



mario10 schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal schreiben, wennst in Kroatien angekommen bist #6
> .



Hi,
ist doch nicht weit , sind wir schon gefahren 
Allerdings mit einem 650 RIB und 200 PS 
Am bessten am Wochenende rausfahren , dann kannste mit den ganzen Italienern zusammen fahren die ihre Tagesausflüge nach HR machen |supergri
Gruß Udo


----------



## Realmerlin (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Italien / Lido de Jesolo / Golf von Venedig*

gibts da nur kleinkram? oder kann ich vielleicht nachts mit was größerem rechnen?


----------



## Udo561 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Italien / Lido de Jesolo / Golf von Venedig*

Hi,
da gibt es auch Großfisch.
Wir haben da vom Boot aus mit 20 cm Wobblern sowas wie Thun gefangen , keine Ahnung was das für Fische waren , sahen eben aus wie sehr große Makrelen oder kleinere Thuns.
Und eben verschiedene Zackenbarsche , auf Köderfisch , da nimmst du am bessten Sardinen als Köder.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Realmerlin (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Italien / Lido de Jesolo / Golf von Venedig*

Ok ^^ ich werde einfach mal was probieren ^^

Soll ich am besten auf Pose, Grund oder Blinker gehen?
Hab i.wo gelesen das Blinker auch erfolgreich ist, kann ich mir aber nicht ganz vorstellen bei dem Kleinkram ^^


----------



## vasco_13 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Italien / Lido de Jesolo / Golf von Venedig*

in jesolo kann man sich für 6€ glaube ich einen touristen angelschein kaufen und überall mit 3 routen angeln. mfg vasco


----------

